# What is this strange looking bird I just caught in my yard?



## Noah's ex-wife (Jun 18, 2014)

Never did I dream when I woke up this morning that before the day was over I'd be joining an internet message board called "Pigeon Talk!"










I live in the southwest corner of Missouri, in the Ozarks. A few hours ago my dad heard a commotion in a tree and looked up just in time to see this bird fall clumsily onto our car, where it sat for a while while we all stood around quite closely and stared at it. Then it made another attempt to fly and land in another tree, which also failed, and it fell back to the ground and began walking around. Since we have a lot of dogs which were luckily inside at the time, it wouldn't have survived long at all doing that. My dad was easily able to walk up and catch it with a swimming pool net, and it barely struggled at all while I held it as he got a spare bird cage ready. (Turns out my dad's hoarding came in handy for something!)

Anyway, I would really appreciate help with the answers to some questions, the first one being, did we do the right thing in catching it, or should we let it go? What is it? A pigeon, or a dove? (We have a ring-necked turtledove and this bird is much larger. I don't know if you can tell by the pic, but it has red eyes and red legs/feet, and it's all white except for brown patches on its chest and wings.) Is it wild or domestic? What does it need to eat? For now we put cockatiel food in the cage, which is what our dove eats. Also, I noticed while holding it that it had a few tiny light brown mites crawling on its feathers, is that normal? Do I need to do something to get rid of them?

It seems to be resting comfortably enough in the cage for now, we put it right next to our dove's cage and the two seem intrigued by each other. If it's a bird that needs to be looked after, I have no problem with keeping it. But I'd hate to keep it in a cage if it needs to be free.

Thanks in advance to anyone who reads all this!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

its a pigeon, those are feather lice if you have a Tractor Supply close buy get some Severn Poultry Dust and sprinkle some under the wings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a domestic pigeon, and probably wouldn't make it for long if released. Does he have a band on his leg? You can find him a pigeon mix, or maybe a dove mix, and add a few things to it to improve it. Like split peas and lentils, a small amount of safflower seed. He probably got lost. He's maybe weak from not being able to find food or water, and that is why you could catch him so easily. Or he may be sick and need medication. How well is he eating and drinking? What do his droppings look like? Can you post a few more pictures? Does he hold one wing lower than the other? Could have a wing injury. As was mentioned, you can get Sevin garden dust 5%, at most hardware stores. That will take care of the lice. If you can get it under his wings and tail, and around his body without getting it in his face. Or a mite and lice spray from a pet shop would also work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyway, I would really appreciate help with the answers to some questions, the first one being, did we do the right thing in catching it, or should we let it go? *Yes, you did the right thing catching it, it is obviously ill or starved, or both.*

What is it? * A pigeon * Is it wild or domestic? *domestic, probably *What does it need to eat? *wild bird seed but preferably, pigeon seed.

*

It seems to be resting comfortably enough in the cage for now, we put it right next to our dove's cage and the two seem intrigued by each other. If it's a bird that needs to be looked after, I have no problem with keeping it. 

*The bird is probably used to being taken care of as it looks domestic.Just to be safe, keep the bird in another area for now, just in case it might be sick, but pigeons do not carry any more diseases then other bird species.*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Hard to tell by the picture, but it looks like a racing pigeon, homing pigeon. Pretty bird!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Good job!! Pigeons and doves are very similar and the two of them may end up getting along very well...........but make sure this one is healthy and regained strength first. More than likely lost and exhausted when you found it. Looks too small for a homer to me but hard to tell from the photo. Maybe a roller but in any case certainly a domestic pigeon and quite pretty. The feather lice are very easy to get rid of. Updates on the bird? You might not have expected it.....but it was apparently fate......and you have a whole board of us whackos who love these birds LOL! They are quite charming and easily make thier way into your heart and soul.


----------



## Noah's ex-wife (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks so much for the information! When he first saw it, my dad thought it was another ring-necked dove like the one we have, but when we got it inside and saw how large it looked compared to our dove, I suspected it must be a pigeon.

The bird seems to have perked up a lot this morning, it seems much more alert, and I think it drank a lot of water overnight. The droppings in the bottom of the cage look normal to me, and it seems to be moving around the cage all right, I don't think it has any injuries. It looks pretty dirty though, like it's been roughing it for a few days at least.

I wanted to ask about cages, too, because I don't think the cage it's in now will be big enough for a permanent home. The cage is tall, but not very wide. My dove is in a rectangular cage that allows her more room to flap her wings and walk around on the bottom. Should we find or build something more like that? And my dad put some bigger cherry branches in for perches, but should we put at least one flat perch in there too?

I don't know what I would do if I hadn't found this board, I'm so glad there's an internet community for everything!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they like a cage like ring necks do..but even bigger and flat perches are preferd they even like to lay on them and cover their feet. having a wide space in the middle will allow for back and forth from side to side and wing movement. placing the feed and water in space where the droppings won't get in is helpful. I would dust the bird just in case. you can use seven dust in a bag...put pigeon in the bag with head out and massage. let it shake it out in his cage after the food and water is removed first. this kills lice on the feathers. you can offer a bath pan of water to bath in sometime when he is settled and comfortable.


----------



## Noah's ex-wife (Jun 18, 2014)

I forgot to put this in the other post, but here are some pics from this morning, where you can sort of see the size difference between the pigeon and the turtledove. The dove (Myrtle) has been cooing her head off to him, I hope he (she?) finds it comforting instead of annoying, lol.



















And I'll pick up some of the mite dust at the feed store today, definitely don't want the poor thing to have to be covered in those any longer than necessary.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Noah's ex-wife, I have been watching this post today. You are getting good advice here. As I have been reading, I notice you care! It is nice to hear a person that sounds genuous and caring these days we live in. I have racing pigeons and some of my Buddies think I am crazy! Welcome to PT!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the cage in this link, is really ideal for a pigeon or two. but perhaps not next to the cat furniture...lol..

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0kMy_KRpK...VPQ/ycSWInzj4ao/s1600/2010_04100002Kennel.JPG


----------



## Noah's ex-wife (Jun 18, 2014)

pigeonjim said:


> Noah's ex-wife, I have been watching this post today. You are getting good advice here. As I have been reading, I notice you care! It is nice to hear a person that sounds genuous and caring these days we live in. I have racing pigeons and some of my Buddies think I am crazy! Welcome to PT!!!


Ha, thanks, people think my family is crazy too, because we take in lots of animals, mostly dogs and cats. But my other bird, the turtledove, is actually a "stray" too, my dad found her hopping around a parking lot, about to get hit by a car. I've always felt bad for her because she gets so excited when there are mourning doves or rock pigeons in the yard in front of her window, I think she's lonely.

As for the pigeon, I double checked his legs to make sure, and there's definitely no band. I have no clue where he might have come from, because we live sort of in the middle of nowhere, deep in the woods at the end of a dead-end road, with no close neighbors. This is why we're able to take in so many pets, because it's a very isolated property, and because of all the space and a spring fed creek flowing right by the house, it's like an animal paradise. We have ducks too, but this is the first pigeon. Somehow, strays always seem to make their way to us, whether of the furry or feathered variety. (People always joke that the animals have heard this is where they're building the ark, hence the username.)

And for an update, my dad was able to find yet another birdcage in his Shed of Wonders, and I think this one is more suited to a pigeon. 


















We put a board perch in, but I kept the food and water on the bottom like in the pic that was linked, is that how they prefer it? I also put a bath in just in case he feels like using it, and some cloths if he wants to lie on something softer. And we put the cherry branch perch back just in case he wants to hop up a little higher, but I think tomorrow I'll move it so it's not wedged so far in the corner. Do they like to be covered up with a sheet at night for sleeping, or should I just leave the cage uncovered? And am I forgetting anything else? (Thanks again for all the help and advice!)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't think your new pigeon will complain about his mansion


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is very nice accommodation, and the board perch is perfect! *


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucky bird! You are doing great with him/her. I am sure your dove is enjoying some fellow Columbidae company!!! Is your dove definately a "she"?? Anyway, very nice!! Pretty bird! Someone may have had a flock that they were flying, and they got spooked by a hawk or caught in the wind and lost before ending up at your place. Just one possibility.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Gray&Gandolf*



Woodnative said:


> Lucky bird! You are doing great with him/her. I am sure your dove is enjoying some fellow Columbidae company!!! Is your dove definately a "she"?? Anyway, very nice!! Pretty bird! Someone may have had a flock that they were flying, and they got spooked by a hawk or caught in the wind and lost before ending up at your place. Just one possibility.


I think it might be a he because of his neck feathers but it might be because of a pigeon breeder. 



The type of house I always wanted was in a place with no neighbors and full of nature and animals in the house too.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

that is a beautiful bird, looks similar to a roller.


----------

